# The EARLIEST the doctor can tell if it's twins?



## Aria

As the title says. What's the earliest a doctor can usually tell?


----------



## Helen

I was 7 weeks when I had my first scan and found out we were having twins.


----------



## highlandlassi

i was six weeks when we found out. i imagine even earlier if they are in seperate sacs as the two sacs would be obvious by ultrasound. if the are sharing a sac it may be a bit longer.


----------



## alloyd519

Well I had an early ultrasound, like 7 or 8 weeks, in the ER and they didn't tell me I was having twins, but it was pretty quick so who knows but at the time we only seen one baby, and at my appointment at around 15 weeks they told us it was twins!


----------



## NuKe

An ultrasound done at five to six weeks will show two sacs or two (or more!) embryos


----------



## twinmom07

We found out at 7weeks 1 day along... at our first ultrasound.


----------

